# Impossible de conclure l'installation de windows7



## Mielushe2 (1 Septembre 2019)

Salut, salut!
Je viens solliciter votre aide au sujet d'un obstacle sur lequel je bute depuis plusieurs heures pendant l'installation de windows 7 sur Mac mini version fin 2012 avec Sierra 10.12.6
En effet, dans mon cas, j'ai suivi tout le processus, à savoir la création de la clé Usb contenant l'image ISO correspondant à ma version. J'ai aussi télécharger le pilote du support BootCamp version 5.1.5722 dont j'ai copier le contenu décompressé dans la clé USB contenant l'image iso.
En bref, le processus d'installation a suivi son cour normal jusqu'au niveau de la phase qui consiste à attribuer un nom à l'ordinateur windows et un nom de compte. A ce niveau ni ma souris mac, ni même mon clavier mac ne sont plus reconnus. J'ai tout essayé sans suite. 
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution? Merci d'avance!


----------

